# Nov 11th Sunday River



## Vortex (Oct 30, 2006)

I felt left out so I decided to post a thread.

Tin cup mountain weekend at the River. www.sundayriver.com/eventscalendar.html  Bring 3 cans of food and get a discount ticket.
A group of us from the Sr board will be there for a meet and greet as well.  Many cross posters from these two places anyway.  Those who have passes bring cans of food anyway and we will donate them as a group.   I'll bring a box for collection.
 We did this last year and it went quite well.  We do a BBQ kind of pot luck.  At least 30 people came last year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't you mean Tin Can?  :wink:  

Ya' know Bob, I might be game for this...especially if K-mart is a no go.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2006)

No,

 looks like they call it tin mountain cup.  Can is not mentioned, but ya i did it backwards.  thats a 1st.:dunce:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2006)

The weather looks better for the River than it does for k.  down to 22 Friday night. www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Bethel&state=ME&site=GYX


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 6, 2006)

Bob R said:


> The weather looks better for the River than it does for k.  down to 22 Friday night. www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Bethel&state=ME&site=GYX



I may be up.  May not.  Just got word on car #2.  Not good at all.  It is so bad that had I not already committed to season passes, one would have been cut.  We're going to be down to one car for the balance of this week.  At least Ms. TB is not home.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2006)

TB un-emploed and living in a shoe,  I would still be skiing.  Keep the faith.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

Hope the 11th works for you guys. Word I got is that Friday is "unlikely"...


----------



## bigbog (Nov 6, 2006)

*...*

Saturday sounds good BobR....haven't done anything around Openers in a few years, however this season's 1st time out may be _anytime this week_.
I _*hope*_ the temps hold, or at least end up on the cold side...   Hope they get some of the cruisers away from So. Ridge open...  I'll look at the SR forum, but post up any meeting/secondary_AZ_meeting areas...!:smile:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2006)

Ak just dropped the bomb that Friday looks doubtful on the River board.

 Thaller1, Mr Whaller and myself are trying for the River still or BW if either is open Sat. IF neither are open then we will hike the River.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 6, 2006)

*Saturday.....SR or we split up again..*

Yah BobR,
 That's pretty much my plans as well...the temps at the Loaf are going to stay ideal all week...so if the River's not ready...I'll be staying up here...if it is, I'll be down...if borderline...I gotta stay up with the snow....will take a few pics around...
Will find some contingency plan for later on....


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm waiting to say anything until later in the week at this point.  Kind of fed up.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 6, 2006)

*....*

Ditto,
 Well, I'll be ready to head out to anyplace where there's half decent snow....;-) ...but the short notice, spare of the moment trip during a temperature dive....may be the order of the day...for a while..


----------

